# I quit! - from San Francisco



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

So this is my farewell notice. I share the same opinions of Uber and pax as most of you, but this past weekend was really the boiling point for me. Every freaking pax never puts on their seat belt. I feel like I'm talking to kids to remind them to put on their seatbelt. We're not driving buses or taxis!

I started to notice that my fares per hour were going down every month and can only attribute this to more drivers on the road. Anyways, to ensure that I really did quit driving for Uber and Lyft, I sold my car this evening.

If things improve for us drivers, I'll reconsider buying a car and get back in the game, but for now, this just isn't worth it. The cash now is good, but when it's time to pay for repairs and maintenance, it's almost as if it were better not driving to reduce the stress that can't be calculated.

By the way, check your seat pockets for gum wrappers and whatever these rude pax leave in our cars. I only found these out when I cleaned out my pockets to sell the car.


----------

